# I'm baaaaaacccccckkkk!!! And I'm a brunette. And I don't work at MAC anymore.



## ashley_v85 (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuck Nordstrom. That's all I have to say about that. I have nothing against MAC...just against Nordstrom, and the bitch of a cosmetics manager (well, assistant) that works there. Well, and my counter manager too. He tried to have a bulletin fight with me over myspace. REAL mature. Fuck that. 

So yeah, I'm out. I love MAC, hate Nordstrom. I'll never spend another cent there. 

There's not much more to it than that, so don't ask, haha. 

I'm sure you've all heard about that hair disaster by now, haha. So yeah. I now have brown hair, as the result of a bad bleaching incident (so it was color correction). If you like my blonde hair better, fine...but try to keep it to yourself, I don't really give a shit, because there's not much I can do about it right now. Haha. The dark hair is fun for right now anyway. 

I haven't posted forevvvvvveeerrr! The eye makeup is nothing special. It looks like...brownish even though it's not, haha. But it's all good. 


















My best attempt at faking a smile. Haha. 














Eyes
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Beige-ing s/s
Shale e/s
Sketch e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Almond Icing e/s
Vellum e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Graphblack Technakohl
Lingering brow pencil
Espresso e/s on brows
Maybelline XXL mascara (white side)
Fibre Rich mascara

Face
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Studio Finish concealer in NW20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush
Plum Foolery blush

Lips
Velvetella cremestick liner
Deep Attraction l/s
Sex Ray l/g
Night Affair l/g (just a tiny bit, in the center)


And just for fun, here are a few pictures of last night's drunken festivities...before my camera died. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I hate it when that happens. 

http://i18.tinypic.com/2guxgrr.jpg
Raven, Justin, Whitney and me. 

http://i3.tinypic.com/4c8n8rn.jpg
Me and my best guy friend, Mikey. We're both TOTALLY sober. Haha. 

http://i13.tinypic.com/484da20.jpg
Me? Messed up? NEVER!!! Oh, and that's Katie.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

Lookin' good girlie - love the new hair too!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 13, 2007)

YAY More pics just like i requested on your myspace haha. i love this look and i love pale skin against dark hair (which is what i have..how convenient rofl) youre way hott though so dont let anyone at that evil counter make you feel bad. if you have old gold pigment i want you to do a FOTD with it sometime soon so i can copy it lmao


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you very much for the myspace comment by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha changing your hair color drastically equals tons of myspace picture comments. Seriously. I never usually get that many, but after posting that, I got a ton overnight. Haha. It was funny. 

I have done one with Old Gold before! It was a Thanksgiving one. But I'll do another one sometime soon, because I love that pigment. I just don't usually know what to do with it.


----------



## poppy z (Jan 13, 2007)

you're so beautiful with brown hair! this makeup make your blue eyes pop! I'm waiting for other pictures from you!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 13, 2007)

wow I really like your brown hair!! =D


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 13, 2007)

very pretty, i love the lip colour & IMO you look way better with brown hair!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 13, 2007)

welcome back.... sorry to hear ur bad experience working at Nordstrom.
I must say the hair color threw me off a bit makes u look really different. in a good way... makeup looks great too


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 13, 2007)

Sucks about Nordstrom, but you still look gorgeous!  I've missed your postings.  Love your new hear, makes you look so mysterious!  And your lipcolour is HOT!  I'll have to check out Velvetella l/l now!


----------



## kimb (Jan 13, 2007)

YAAY!!! I absolutley love you hair this color! Your eyes totally pop! I told you it would look fab!!! 

As for you makeup it look glorious as ever!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 13, 2007)

i think you look great as a brunette...your skin totally pulls off either color, and you needed a change after all the work drama, good for you!

and sorry to hear about the nordstrom thing, don't let that discourage your talents!


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2007)

hey great stuff


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your hair...so sexy. You skin is amazing!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 13, 2007)

That looks really great!  Too bad about the job, but things will work out.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry to hear about MAC, the cosmetics manager at my Nordie's is a complete douchebag, so i know how you feel. but on a better note you look _amazing_ with dark hair. it really brings out your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look great!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice 
Hair & make-up looks great


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 13, 2007)

you look so gorgeous! and plus you have great talent you'll be working in no time.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! i LOVE you with the dark hair.It brings out your eyes so well,and the lip color is awesome.Sorry to hear you had a bad experiance with bleach,but your hair looks healthy and shiny now...so pretty.Anyways looks like you had a fun night lol.You looked awesome


----------



## jenii (Jan 13, 2007)

Ugh, I know what you mean about Nordstrom. Why do all their managers have to be assholes? Is that like, a requirement when they're hiring managers?

Anyway, the brown hair looks beautiful on you!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 13, 2007)

you look sooo gorgeouss!


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2007)

You look beautiful...nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to have deep attraction l/s now it looks so good on you! You have mad skills and I always enjoy your posts


----------



## faifai (Jan 13, 2007)

Are there any MAC places not in a Nordstrom's that you could work at? I know how excited you were to get the job.

And the makeup and the hair are amazing! The dark hair makes your blue eyes pop!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 13, 2007)

that sucks about nordstrom! 

but i love the makeup and your  hair is really cute brown!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 13, 2007)

Yay your back...I've missed your posts, good to see you posting again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TO bad for Nordies...their really missing out, oh well!  Anyway, I have to say that you look hawtttttt with that hair color.  It just inhanced your beauty and the mu is gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## kelizabethk (Jan 13, 2007)

Loooove the brown hair! Pity about the job, but something else will turn up.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 13, 2007)

ya i wont work for nordstrom. wayyy too uppity and i know that the nordstrom cosmetics manager has big expectations and you have to listen to them. at macys very RARELY do we even deal with our area manager. only our mac manager. 

you should try for a store or macys/bloomingdales....


----------



## RobinG (Jan 13, 2007)

Your beautiful no matter what. I look forward to your post's.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, wow, you look amazing with the dark hair.  I must say much more so than the blonde.  It definitely adds a bit of edginess to your overall appearance!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am sorry to hear about your job and Nordstrom's.  I don't think I could ever have a job that involves makeup (and sales, specifically) because I believe that it will make me grow to loathe it.  Does that make any sense?

The makeup is flawless.  As usual, lovely!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't usually post to often ... But you look way seductive with the darker hair. You have that skin tone and well youth on your side to pull off either blonde or auburn. your makeup is flawless ... ah the talent you have. Mad skills my dear. Beautiful! - C


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your hair!!!!! Makeups fantastic too but love the hair! Missed seeing your FOTD's!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 13, 2007)

i love your new hair it looks good on you


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 13, 2007)

Hate to hear what happened but very glad to have you back. You look great!


----------



## ben (Jan 13, 2007)

so hot.
please post moooore, i love your looks!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 14, 2007)

Awww, thank you guys so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all of you, haha. 

 Quote:

  Are there any MAC places not in a Nordstrom's that you could work at? I know how excited you were to get the job.  
 
Nope, the only place in Utah that carries MAC is Nordstrom. And the other one by me is closing anyway, but I still wouldn't work for Nordstrom again. Even a different location. No way.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldeyez70* 

 
_I don't usually post to often ... But you look way seductive with the darker hair. You have that skin tone and well youth on your side to pull off either blonde or auburn. your makeup is flawless ... ah the talent you have. Mad skills my dear. Beautiful! - C_

 

Thank you!!! You're too kind. Haha.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 14, 2007)

pretty! I love ur work!keep posting pliz


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 14, 2007)

im so happy ur back to posting..i missed ur amazing posts...it's a shame Nordstrom's doesnt know what they're missing out on. ur such an amazing and sweet person, i dont know who would have something against u...anyways it's their loss... ur MU rocks. ur hair rocks.. u rock...and u look amazing as always...no worries!!! Specktra's here for you all the way girl!!!


----------



## nup (Jan 14, 2007)

My God! You're so beautiful it's just not fair!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Hi!*
*i just joined this site, and i happened to click on ur post as a first!*
*i see that u worked for mac!*
*do u have to have previous makeup experience to work for them? im actually taking a mac class on jan 27, and i was thinking of applying. what does it take?*


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 14, 2007)

i really love the hair!!! it's great with your lipcolor and the rest of your mu is amazing,too. and i know that: totally sober
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## veilchen (Jan 14, 2007)

I also really love the dark hair! As was already said, it really makes your blue eyes stand out much more!


----------



## Daligani (Jan 14, 2007)

I've always thought you were insanely gorgeous in a slightly intimidating kind of way (which is why I never say much to you - I'm weird like that), but I can't keep my mouth shut any longer. 
Holy assballs you look freaking crazy _*HOT*_ with dark hair.. I mean like asdfadsf;ashtahsd;oita sdv hotty hot hot kind of hot! You look seductive.. sultry.. sexy.. and probably all kinds of other "s" words that I can't think of at the moment.
I would think, since you're pretty pale, that it would wash you out terribly, but seriously, it _really_ brings out your features even more..   
You're stunning. I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## user79 (Jan 14, 2007)

Too bad your job at Mac didn't work out, bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I love your new do, I think it suits you really well and I like it just as much as the blonde so I'd say, keep it for a while!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 14, 2007)

You look beautiful! I like your new dark hair!!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 14, 2007)

You look great as a brunette and pretty makeup!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

you are workin the hair,fabulous


----------



## User67 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your horrible boss at Nordstrom. But, on a happy note your hair looks AMAZING! The brown hair totally suits you & brings out your eyes so nicely! I like it better than the blonde actually.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your job.....Nordstrom is a love OR hate relationship. I quit back in Oct. Hated it. Orientation & actually working were like night and day. I was tired of the BS.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 14, 2007)

your hair looks sooo gorgeous and healthy this brown color... love the outfit and the makeup. sorry about your terrible experience at nordstroms =(


----------



## Pascal (Jan 14, 2007)

wow you look great as a brunette, and your makeup is beautiful as ever.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 14, 2007)

You look gorgeous...and good for you for not takin' crap!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 14, 2007)

You would look stunning no matter what the hair colour-but i like it dark...it's very sultry! 

That's terrible about Nordies (cosmetics counters can be terrible to work at sometimes, especially if you don't have the support of your manager-sympathies, i've been in that position before!) As far as im concerned it's totally their loss!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 14, 2007)

your lips are very hot, and i like you as a brunette!

sorry to hear about that counter drama


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 14, 2007)

I love the dark hair.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2007)

Nordstroms cosmetics departments can really suck.  I am sorry about the job.  Glad to see you posting again on Specktra.
I always love your looks!  Your skin looks gorgous with the brown hair.  You are lucky that you can pull off brown or blond!


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 15, 2007)

U already know i love this look and ur hair


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_I've always thought you were insanely gorgeous in a slightly intimidating kind of way (which is why I never say much to you - I'm weird like that), but I can't keep my mouth shut any longer. 
Holy assballs you look freaking crazy *HOT* with dark hair.. I mean like asdfadsf;ashtahsd;oita sdv hotty hot hot kind of hot! You look seductive.. sultry.. sexy.. and probably all kinds of other "s" words that I can't think of at the moment.
I would think, since you're pretty pale, that it would wash you out terribly, but seriously, it really brings out your features even more..   
You're stunning. I'm gonna shut up now._

 

Lol thank you!!! You are way too nice, haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to the person that asked...I have no actual makeup training or anything like that, and no formal experience. You don't have to have that to work at MAC. It helps, but retail and customer service experience are really important. That and basic knowledge of the product and makeup application.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Ashley, glad to see you're back on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I already told you, but those dark hair really rock! 
I didn't know you resigned from Nordstrom... fuck them anyway, they don't deserve any respect! Keep it up girl!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 15, 2007)

brunette looks fantastic! make up is hawt as usual!


----------



## gravity (Jan 15, 2007)

You look great as a brunette.  And if you needed a colour correction because of bleaching then I really can't tell from the photos - your hair is so glossy!  

Makeup is perfect as always but I'm really feeling the brunette


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 15, 2007)

M.A.C. just lost a great artist because of Nordstrom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's unfortunate, but they are notorious for not being good to their employees.  I loooooove your hair!  It really makes your eyes pop.  Makeup looks great, as usual.


----------



## linkas (Jan 15, 2007)

Sexy! Great hair!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 15, 2007)

amazing FOTD! and you look great as a brunette!


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Your hair looks fabulous IMHO


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

You're so beautiful, you could seriously rock any hair color, and your makeup looks fab!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 15, 2007)

Your make up looks hot as usual. The darker hair brightens up your face more!!


----------



## Windunder (Jan 15, 2007)

That lip color is so bomb. You look great as a brunette.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, Nordstrom sucks. Haha. Oh well.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh hun!!! I'm sorry to hear about your experience with Nordstrom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And try to come back to MAC if you can. They are a truely missing out on not having you. 

Love the hair and make up!!! I love red lips on you.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm still pretty much a newbie, but i always loved your FOTDS, they were fabulous, i hope you start posting them again.  you look great with dark hair, and blonde as well!!!!  makeup is always flawless of course, i love it


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you!!! I will definitely be posting more now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Niki, I would love to work for MAC again. But in Utah the only place that sells MAC is Nordstrom...so I probably won't be working for MAC for a while, haha. I refuse to step foot inside Nordstrom. But I would definitely love to work for MAC again.


----------



## amoona (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Thank you!!! I will definitely be posting more now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Niki, I would love to work for MAC again. But in Utah the only place that sells MAC is Nordstrom...so I probably won't be working for MAC for a while, haha. I refuse to step foot inside Nordstrom. But I would definitely love to work for MAC again._

 
In that case you're invited to come live in the Bay Area because we have plenty of MAC counters/stores and I'll promise to be your number 1 customer haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the make-up ... always gorgeous, I swear you can pull off anything. I LOVE the darker hair ... but maybe I'm bias because I have black hair. hehe. Everything is beautiful.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you! I would LOVE to move there, haha.

But I think I'll be stuck in Utah for a while.


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 16, 2007)

I told you over on JJB but I'll say it again here that Nordstrom sucks, and it was definitely their loss !

And I freaking love the new hair ! It really suits you. And that gorgeous lip colour looks way better with brown hair than it ever would on a blonde


----------



## Delphi373 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ahhhh screw 'em!!! You look fantastic as a brunette btw...and perhaps you could find another job at MAC at a much classier joint!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and your makeup looks lovely too!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 16, 2007)

Haha thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's your name on JJB? 

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Delphi, I would...but I would have to move to a different state, haha.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 16, 2007)

hey! so good to see you around here again! you're lookin hot with that haircolor!!! and as usual, KICKASS makeup
i'm sorry t hear things didn't work out well for you on nordstrom, but as many have said here, don't let that get to you, you're an ACE makeup artist and by far one of the most talented i've known, so screw nordstrom, try your luck in a MAC store, or freelance!!! 
as i said, nice to see you around here!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you! I would love to try a MAC store, but we don't have any in Utah. Just Nordstrom. Oh well! Maybe someday. We'll see. 

I'll still do freelance makeup though. 

But thank you very much.


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 17, 2007)

You hair and make up look great!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Thank you!!! I will definitely be posting more now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Niki, I would love to work for MAC again. But in Utah the only place that sells MAC is Nordstrom...so I probably won't be working for MAC for a while, haha. I refuse to step foot inside Nordstrom. But I would definitely love to work for MAC again._

 
I feel ya on that. I'm at Nordstrom but I do have pretty cool managers here. But I see there are alot of politics that go on.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 17, 2007)

Actually I think the dark hair looks hot, and goes very well with he make up. I am sorry to hear about your job.


----------



## cuttygurl (Jan 18, 2007)

I love the makeup and I love the brown too...I'm thinking of coloring mine like that...heard the browns are in for hair this year...but ive over colored my hair ( black, blonde, burgndy, black, copper brown, and now its brown with red highlights....all this in 8 months...LOL)


----------



## bettiecracka (Jan 19, 2007)

You look great as a brunette.  I'm currently a VERY bad blonde at the moment, contemplating going back to brunette since my hair refuses to go NEAR platinum... but yea, I love your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry to hear about your experience with Nordstrom..


----------



## Sanne (Jan 19, 2007)

that's friggin gorgeous!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!

And it's all good...I'm over the whole Nordstrom bit, haha.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 23, 2007)

I LOVE the brown hair! And as always the makeup looks amazing.


----------

